# Fruit Salad Pale Ale



## vaanderal (6/7/11)

Hey Guys,

I put this brew down last night (smelled great by the way!). As i'm only new to the brewing game, i am looking for a bit of advice on how i could have done this better. 

Ingredients:
1.7kg Coopers Australian Pale Ale
1kg LDME
Roughly 30g Centennial Hop Pellets
Roughly 30g Amarillo Hop Pellets
1 Packet Safale 05 yeast 

Process:
- Put Can of extract into sink of hot water
- Added packet of yeast to glass of warm water, stirred and covered with glad wrap
- Heated 2.5L water to near boiling
- Added 1kg LDME and stirred vigorously 
- Once had come to the boil added can of extract
- Brought back to boil and added Hop pellets
- Boiled for 5 Minutes then took pot off the heat and immersed pot in a sink of cold water.
- Let it sit for 1/2 hour
- Added roughly 18L of cold water into sterilised fermenter
- Added pot of extract mixture to fermenter
- Added roughly another 2L to top up
- Pitched Yeast

What do you think?

Also, how do you reckon it'll taste? 

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Bribie G (6/7/11)

Sounds good, the kit will provide neutral bittering and the hops, even after 5 mins, will still boost the bitterness a tad as well as giving aroma. If it turns out too bitter, try using a Coopers Lager or even Cerveza next time (plus a tad of steeped crystal for colour). 

A couple of points, there is really no need to boil the kit tin as it's been boiled at the factory so any source of infection would be the can opener and the outside of the can itself, so sanitising those items is all that's required. However it's a good idea to bring the LDME to the boil in case the tuberculosis infected dwarf slave in the LHBS cellar had a coughing fit while he was bagging off the kilo lots, etc. <_<


----------



## vaanderal (6/7/11)

Excellent. I've kept the hop pellets in the primary, will that help to impart their flavour into the brew?


----------



## Mick74 (6/7/11)

I've made this a few times over the years since it was first posted in the Cooper's Club newsletter. It is very simple to make but turns out a very nice beer.


----------



## bum (6/7/11)

Bribie G said:


> the hops, even after 5 mins, will still boost the bitterness


Looks to me like he boiled the hops for 5 minutes in 2.5L of water with 1kg of LDME and a whole tin. Not sure how much bitterness he's going to be getting into the final brew from that, even with the 30 min sitting while still hot.

Don't worry Ben. It sounds like you're still going to get tonnes of flavour from them and it looks like a nice recipe. Keep the ferment below 20C and your beer will be a cracker.


----------



## vaanderal (6/7/11)

Cool Bananas,

I'm going to try my hand at bulk priming also. For a brew this size would about 200g of dex be the correct amount?


----------



## Gavo (6/7/11)

Without knowing some things its a bit hard to say, but I am guessing you have a final volume of around 23lt. For 23 liters you would need between 140g and 180g depending on how lively you want it to be. These are general amounts but probably a good start, be sure not to over carb it.

Cheers
Gavo


----------



## vaanderal (6/7/11)

My estimate for the final volume that will be bottled will be about 20-21L give or take. Is there a particular calculation that i can apply to ensure that i don't overcarb?


----------



## Gavo (6/7/11)

I use Beersmith, but haven't bulk primed in a while as I now keg so when I do bottle I have gone back to the old scoop thingy. Anyhoo Here you will find a carbonation calculator, you will have to convert to imperial measures though. 

Cheers
Gavo


----------

